# Rocks TP-PT Journal: The Recomp



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2004)

Alright, this is my journal using TP's awesome new program! I'm very psyched to be doing this as TP will attest to!  

Weight- 192lbs
Height- 5'11"
Age- 26
Neck- 17
Shoulders- 52.5
R.Bi- 16.25
L. Bi- 16.25
Forearm- 12.5
Chest-46
Waist- 33
Thighs- 24.5
Calves-15

Diet- Carb Cycling
Supplements- On Whey, Fish Oil, later on Swolev2 and Nitrous

I will be starting the W/O program on Monday 12

Plan to do HIIT 2x a week and that's all for cardio.

Here is the Link to current pics (horrible) http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29879


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2004)

Your pictures look great and they are far from horrible so no getting down on yourself


----------



## X Ring (Apr 7, 2004)

nice looks really good man, im with you on this, most are starting 4/12.  I gotta go do my measurement and pics now


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Your pictures look great and they are far from horrible so no getting down on yourself


Thanks Jodi! But they are right, I need to wax my ass!  LOL I'm soooo excited about this.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks X! This is going to be great. I'm glad so many people I like are doing this so we can support each other!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2004)

Looking forward to following!  Yes wax your ass!  Or... just keep growing the hair, and have hair shorts. LOL


----------



## Var (Apr 7, 2004)

Good luck Rock!    I'm really looking forward to seeing what results we can all get from this program.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah Wax your ass already. 

I thought you weren't starting till after your comp 

I won't be starting till the 26th


----------



## once was fat (Apr 7, 2004)

Well all I can say is its about time you started your journal.  J/k.  Welcome aboard.  By the way I cant even walk right now.  I did squats for the first time in many months and let me tell you.  I have been crying like a little biatch since 8 this morning.  No delay in mucsle soreness.  Automatic mucsle sorness.  I will be lucky if I can get out of bed tomorrow.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

You actually train???
i thought you sat around watching LOTH all day...sheeesh

you think you know somebody....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2004)

hey rock! Damn! You know..you and I have very similar body types? I'm fatter now....but the overall shape is close!
Keep up the good work! 
I'm gonna keep checking in and now...am gona 'chase' you to leanness!
Beter keep chckig your rear view mirror, pal..'cause the burner's comin' after ya!
 
Can you smel-l-l-l-l-l-l-l what the burner's cookin?
(chicken and white rice..)

Actually, I just got a bag of balsatac (sp) rice. (as you know I HATE brown rice, isn't neccesary and refuse to eat the shit)


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Premi, I'll just wear longer shorts though I think 

Var- I think this is going to be fun. I like challenges and I have a feeling this will get pretty challenging. It's cool I got so many people I admire and respect from this board to do this with! We're going to do awesome!

Iain- Looks like I'll be 2 weeks ahead of you. I'm going to make it sound even harder than it is just so you can sweat it! 

Once- thats funny, i read that in the other forum!  Same happens to me when I do legs for the first time (especially squats) Keep stretching them!! Maybe take a warm bath or shower also.

Burner- I'm still waiting for pics from you! We may have the same body type, but you throw more weight up than I do!  I hope you do keep coming in here! What kind of rice are you cooking? Is it better than Brown Rice? Is it as good for you as brown rice?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2004)

Did 30 min HIIT today on elliptical trainer. It's even harder to do now when I know I'm not competing in 3 weeks!  But I'm recomping and still need to get rid of my stomach, just not in the hurry I was in before. I'm starting the new Carb cycling diet on Monday also. Till then I'm just hanging loose.

Meal 1 (after HIIT)- 35g protein, 1 cup of Berry cereal from Trader Joes with a little milk.

Meal 2- 1 low carb no sugar tortilla wrap, 5 slices Herb Turkey Meat, bunch of mushrooms, 1 slice Gouda Cheese, 1 TBSP Olive spread, little bit of Cilantro Fat free sugar free dressing. Wrapped it up and threw on George Foreman Grill. Soooo good. Got all the stuff from Trader Joes. I love Trader joes now!!

Meal 3- 30g protein, 5 fishies

Meal 4- 7oz Bass, 1 cup Green Beans, 5 fishies

Meal 5- 30g protein, 5 fishies.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ijust bought a bag of balsamic rice? Is that right? I WILL NOT eat brown rice! It is over-rated. There are some 'extremists' on this board that think you can only eat brown.
A friend / aqquaintance of mine, who owns a supplement shop adn copetes in bb shows eats white rice with his chicken and broccoli. (he carries a whopping 4.5% bf. I will go with, he has a good idea on what he is talkig about.)
He and his wife give free seminars on nutricion (sp) at the gym..but I ma always @ work when they put them on.
I asked him about the gi index. he said it was over-rated. What you aren't told, is that chicken (protein) balances or nuetralizes the gi index, and all is well.
I am about to go and get a rice cooker off ebay. Give that a whirl.

Not so sure about the weight I can throw around anyumore, bud-
I have lost a bit of strength. I keep having traiing days missed. Today was another one. The schedule did n't allow for it. 
I am a 'shadow' of my former self. So..no new pics for a while.
(I still look more or less the same as the pics I took a couple months ago, which are on page 1 of my 'road less travelled' journal.
You keep hammering it, I will be along!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 8, 2004)

Trader Joes rules.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> It's even harder to do now when I know I'm not competing in 3 weeks!
> 
> Umm what happend?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> 
> 
> > _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> ...


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Trader Joes rules.


Trader Joes is one of the best things to happen to me!!!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Rock - Glad to see you're on TPs program... I'm looking forward to seeing some great recomp pics coming up as the time goes by.

Keep the workouts hard and the diet full of protein bud... and you'll get there 

Take care!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks buddy, wish you were doing this with me too! I don't have to worry about keeping the diets hard, TP's already seen to that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 9, 2004)

Alright, I'm no longer going to do HIIT while on this program but I will be doing "Clean Cardio" for 2-3 times a week of off days.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Alright, start the program tomorrow along with Carb Cycling. Gotta admit the weekend was not good as far as food goes. Went to visit the parents and after 10 weeks of a strict diet, I was tempted...


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Oh, and BTW I am going through MAJOR Caffeine and ephedrine withdrawal! Not pleasant at all!!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Oh, and BTW I am going through MAJOR Caffeine and ephedrine withdrawal! Not pleasant at all!!



It is shitty, I warned ya! 

did you just stop cold turkey or taper off ??


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

Cold turkey! For the first 3 days after I thought something was seriously wrong with me. I didn't even think it was from that it was so bad.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

Alright, first day of new Workout! Nice day, very easy ( I know that will change soon). I didn't rush through the exercises either, took about 50min. I liked the exercises.

Wide Grip Pull-up, 2 sets-
10x6
0x8

BB Row Underhand, 2 sets-
135x8
145x7

Leg Curls, 2 sets-
140x8
140x7

BB Curl, 2 sets- 
75x8
85x6

Hammer Cable Curl, 2 sets-
30x9
40x9

Sitting Calf, 2 sets-
140x6
140x7

BB shrug, 2 sets-
205x9
225x9

This is a good w/o to find my rep ranges and weights. I have a much better idea where to start next time.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 12, 2004)

Do you drink Coffee?


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Alright, first day of new Workout! Nice day, very easy ( I know that will change soon). I didn't rush through the exercises either, took about 50min. I liked the exercises.
> 
> Wide Grip Pull-up, 2 sets-
> ...



Weird.  This looks a lot like what I did today.

How does this fit in with your comp again?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Do you drink Coffee?


No I don't drink coffee. I never take caffeine except when I was doing the ECY stack.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Weird.  This looks a lot like what I did today.
> 
> How does this fit in with your comp again?


I consulted with Jodi last week and decided to put the comp on hold till next year. I wasn't where I should be I think 2 1/2 weeks out and would lose more muscle than I was willing to lose to get there in time. So it fits in perfect now


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> No I don't drink coffee. I never take caffeine except when I was doing the ECY stack.




Well, either you are just going to have to deal with it, probably last just over a week.  Or Start taking caffeine and Taper off.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

I think I'm through the worst of it now! Thank goodness, I had no idea it would be like that!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, it sucks!  It affected my workouts quite a bit in the past, when stopping cold turkey.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 12, 2004)

Gotcha.

Did you have pics anywhere at 2 1/2 weeks out?  Email them to me, if not.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Rock - bummer about the comp but I bet you will make some awesome progress these next 12 weeks.  

Look forward to reading your journal


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks CQ! I think we all are going to make great progress! 

Training day 2, Low Carb Day

Squat, 2 sets-
135x9
145x9

Leg Ext, 2 sets-
150x9
165x9

Incline BB, 2 sets-
175x9
185x5

Cable Crossover, 2 sets-
50x9
60x5

Military DB, 2 sets-
65x7
55x8

CG Bench, 2 sets-
135x8
140x9

Rope Pressdown, 2 sets-
90x9
80x9

Great workout again, still getting weight down though. W/O took about 45min today, I was in no rush. I tried to practice form for "Iron Cardio" for tomorrow also. That will be interesting.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2004)

What's "iron cardio"??    

Your workout looks good.   I'm doing it this afternoon!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> What's "iron cardio"??
> 
> Your workout looks good.   I'm doing it this afternoon!!


http://magazine.mindandmuscle.net/main.php?pageID=200&issueID=17 The only difference is I plan to do the jerk also, not start with just the clean. We'll see how it goes  Good luck with your w/o this afternoon!


----------



## X Ring (Apr 13, 2004)

should us TP PT folk be doing cardio or other workouts on our days off?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Not necessarily X. I think it depends on your goals and how your body responds. I don't lose fat easily and my diet is a bit looser now that I'm not competing, so I'm trying to make up for it.


----------



## Var (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks CQ! I think we all are going to make great progress!
> 
> Training day 2, Low Carb Day
> ...



Looks good, Rock!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Not necessarily X. I think it depends on your goals and how your body responds. I don't lose fat easily and my diet is a bit looser now that I'm not competing, so I'm trying to make up for it.




Rock, are you going to be doing this on a continual basis?

What about muscular Fatigue?  Wouldn't that be detrimental to providing the feedback that TP wants?

Not to bust you ass, just curious

Iain


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well I don't think it's enough weight to induce muscular fatigue. IMO that's like saying not to do the elliptical trainer because it'll wear out your legs. But also I see Beast doing this and Jodi does it also. TP checks the journals, if he says not to do it then I won't.


----------



## bludevil (Apr 13, 2004)

I tried the iron (clean) cardio workout today. Must say it kicked my butt. Had me sweating like a fag at a hot dog eating contest. But I will say after I finished I noticed my knees were hurting. Doesn't bother me much except for the fact that I work legs tomorrow.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Did you do descending reps? And I guess you did it from the hang?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

Rock, first off nice workout.  One question, how many warmup sets did you do before you squated?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

I did 2 warm-up sets. One with bar and one with 95. Why do you ask?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

I was just curious.  I was trying to contemplate how many warmup sets I was going to do.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

I HATE warm-up sets. So I may not be doing enough. It's really going to be hard to warm up properly here soon!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

hola-
looking good, bro-
guess what...I actually went to te gym today! wahoo! weights nwere still a little disappointing, but oh well, they are starting to go back up again. Will post wo later in my journal.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

I do 2 warmup sets for each bodypart, not for each exercise.  I know TP does for each exercise but I don't bother.  I figure 2 warmups with the first muscle group and then each exercises for that group then 2 warmups for the next and then the exercises for that group.....so on and so forth.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 13, 2004)

Not during phase I.  I typically do 2 warmup sets per bodypart, then 1 "acclimation set" on the second exercise.

But during Phase II, I use 3-4 warm up sets.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 14, 2004)

thats good to know 
i have been around 2-3 warmup sets/ exercise depending on exercise and weight used.  Heavier weight for working sets usually makes me do more warmups to get to that weight but I may have fewer reps for those sets.


----------



## bludevil (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Did you do descending reps? And I guess you did it from the hang?



Yeah I did the "Hang" descending sets routine. My quads are a little sore today, but I've noticed my traps are really sore. I don't know if I did to much weight or what because my body feels like I hit the weights hard yesterday.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2004)

Today No Carb-

Did "Clean Cardio" today, (not "iron Cardio" which includes the jerk) on an empty stomach. Did the descending sets. I did not sweat or get out of breath. Why not? I used 65lbs and it was hard doing the 15 and 12 rep sets but then as the reps went down I was having less trouble doing them.  I started resting 60 sec between sets and as it got easier I lessened the time. My arms and traps and shoulders felt they were going to burst from the pump though. Did I do something wrong? I tried to do them as quickly and explosively as I could.

Also did 3 sets of Decline Sit-ups and 4 way neck machine. The only thing I didn't do on the 4 way neck was forwards.


----------



## bludevil (Apr 14, 2004)

Just because you didn't sweat doesn't mean you did something wrong. Your less likely to sweat on you No Carb days anyway. I sweat easily, but yesterday seemed more than usual. Also, this was my first cardio type session in about 2 months so my body's not used to it. From your other journal I seen you've been doing cardio so it didn't shock your system like mine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2004)

But do you think it's as effective as the other cardio I've been doing? I would expect to at least be out of breath after sets but my muscles seemed to run out of steam before my cardiovascular system.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Not during phase I.  I typically do 2 warmup sets per bodypart, then 1 "acclimation set" on the second exercise.
> 
> But during Phase II, I use 3-4 warm up sets.



I also usually do 1-2 warmup sets for the 1st exercise per bodypart, but I don't bother with a warmup on the second exercise.  I felt that there's really no need to do 2 warmup sets for triceps or biceps after doing all those other exercises.

During phase 2, I found that 2-3 warmup sets worked best.

During phase 3, I'm using the same warmup scheme as in phase 1.


----------



## bludevil (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> But do you think it's as effective as the other cardio I've been doing? I would expect to at least be out of breath after sets but my muscles seemed to run out of steam before my cardiovascular system.


I'm not sure, I kind of agree with you, to me it felt more like a workout than cardio. I'm sure with this workout their are cardiovascular beneifts but I can't see it matching HIIT cardio. Also, after performing clean cardio, IMO, it's more of a fat burning exercise and less heart healthy than traditional cardio. If looking to burn fat then use clean cardio but if looking for heart benefits then stick with HIIT or traditional cardio. As always, this is just my opinion. I'm definately no guru on the matter like the guys at avant are.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 15, 2004)

Holy crap am I sore today from Clean Cardio yesterday. I can hardly move my arms and shoulders!

Workout 3 Low Carb day

Wide Grip Pull ups, 2 sets-
15x6
5x6

BB Row (underhand), 2 sets-
155x8
165x7

Leg Curl, 2 sets-
140x8
140x7

BB Curl, 2 sets-
85x8
95x5 though I had another in me

Hammer Cable, 2 sets-
50x6
40x7

Sitting Calf Raise, 2 sets-
140x8
140x7

BB Shrug, 2 sets-
235x9
245x6- Grip gave out on this

Overall good workout. Done in 36min. First time I've been in the gym at 6:00am. My body has to adjust to that I guess!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2004)

Good job Rock!

Looks like some nice improvements in weight since the beginning of the year


----------



## bludevil (Apr 15, 2004)

So what's your thoughts on Clean Cardio. Does is feel like cardio to you or an actual workout. I think I've decided to add clean cardio in my workouts maybe 1 or 2 times a month for a change but keep with HIIT cardio as standard.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Iain, I'm happy with the weight progressions! Just need to remind myself not to get ahead of myself!

Bludevil- I'm going to give it some more time. I'm so sore today, but I'm sore in the legs after not running for awhile also. I don't need to be doing cardio now so if it's not detrimental, I'll probably keep doing Clean cardio 2-3 times a week and trying different things with it. I bet it becomes much more cardio if you add in the Jerk into it also!


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi Rock - Looking good!  6am is tough, I've never been very successful lifting in the morning.  

Clean Cardio - wow, you like torture huh?!?!  j/k


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks CQ, starting Week 3 I'll have to get into the gym by 5:00am to do it  That's going to be torture! 

Have you done Clean Cardio?


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 15, 2004)

No, I haven't done the Cardio version.  We used to have to do cleans during the off-season in college.  Don't think I've done them since (and that has been a looooong time).

So what do you mean by jerk?  is that just adding the press or what?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 15, 2004)

The jerk is when you yank it off the floor. The way this is set up is you do it while already hanging in your hands.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 15, 2004)

keep it up man, that is some dedication getting to the gym at those times.  I lifted at 7 am twice and hated it


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2004)

Couldn't agree more,  I hate morning workouts, no focus or energy.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2004)

Good job Rock  

The clean cardio is a fucking killer.............but you get use to it.  Oh and I do sweat so   I only use the bar though so I make it more aerobic.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 16, 2004)

I can hardly move my arms today. Pain is very bad! Got through my workout, but now about 1 hour later I can hardly raise my arms because of the pain 

Squat, 2 sets-
155x9
165x9

Leg Ext, 2 sets-
165x9
180x9

Incline BB, 2 sets-
185x7
170x9

Pec Deck, 2 sets- (crowded gym, couldn't do Cable Xovers)
150x9
165x8

Military DB, 2 sets-
60x8
60x7

CG Bench, 2 sets-
135x8
145x6

Rope Pushdown, 2 sets-
90x9
90x8

With this program and knowing where it's going I've been wondering if I shouldn't bulk. I've though about taking a bulking product but I don't know yet. 

I'm supposed to do clean cardio tomorrow and Sunday but we'll have to see about the pain!


----------



## X Ring (Apr 16, 2004)

good work Rock keep it up man!  What kind of pain are you experiencing, muscle soreness or pain.  Whatever it is be smart and live to lift another day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks X. I'm not sure what kind of pain it is yet. all I know is I literally can't lift my or move my arms w/out horrible pain in the shoulders mostly. And it's not because of TP's program but the "Clean Cardio" I did. Hopefully just muscle pain


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the pain.  Looks like a good workout anyway!  Hopefully, the weekend will give you some good recovery time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks Var! 

Still sore today but went and did Clean Cardio anyway. Little more sweating today. I upped the weight from 65lbs to 70lbs. WOW, I know!! . Did descending reps. When I got to the second 12 rep I only got 11 with 60sec rests inbetween. But when I get to like 6reps and down it's too easy, even when I drop the rest time to 30sec.

Still debating whether I'll do it again tomorrow or HIIT.

Also did Abs- 
3 sets Full decline Sit-ups-
10x12
12x8
12x6

Roman Chair- Just held myself out and tried to stay straight.
0x10 sec
0x15sec

And then a Nautilis machine for lower abs. Pretty cool. 2 sets-
20x10
23x10

Then the 4 way neck machine, 1 set each way-
Back, and sides- 70x10
Forward- 25x10


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 18, 2004)

Now the fun begins..... right


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 18, 2004)

Its only just beginning.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

That's right, I've been looking forward to this for awhile!  Only wish I didn't have to start it at 5:30 in the am.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2004)

how do the abs feel?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

They feel a little soft when I touch them  I don't have any pain from the last workout, need to hit'em harder next time I guess.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

Today's workout I felt dropped in strength, but then again it's early in the am for me and I tried to rest as minimal between sets. 

W/O took 49min

Wide Grip Pull-up, 2 sets-
10x7
0x6

Wide Grip Pull-down, 1 set-
90x9

BB Row, 3 sets-
175x6
155x7
155x7

Leg Curl, 3 sets-
140x9
140x6
120x8

BB Curl, 3 sets-
95x6
75x8
75x7

Hammer Cable, 3 sets-
50x6
40x7
35x8

Calf Raise, 3 sets-
140x8
140x7
90x10

BB shrug, 3 sets-
245x8
245x8
245x8

I'm gonna break my straps back out for shrugs. I can't hold my grip and I can shrug much more than what I'm doing so I'm not happy about that!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2004)

holy crap!
I was going to go ahead and say, nice weigt on the bb rows..then I saw that you are rowing w/out straps???
awesome!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks man. That makes me feel better about my grip!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2004)

I gotta use straps...
and canot row that much right now....hat's off to ya!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 19, 2004)

Have you ever considered using chalk for shrugs?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't think my gym allows it. I'd be willing though


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Rock, nice workouts buddy!  I broke my straps back out too.  AJ gets mad, but oh well  
Are you going to keep cardio up throughout the program?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm thinking of doing Clean Cardio on Wed and Sat and reg or HIIT on Sundays. I'll hit abs and neck on those days too. I'm bulking but I still want to keep fat at a minimum. What about you buddy?

Clean Cardio is awesome for the forearms by the way.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Im thinking HIIT on Wednesdays.  Then if I think I need more, I will add it.  I think clean cardio is a bit too much for a routine like this.  But thats just my opinion.

I wish I had a neck machine...   Be careful on it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

It might be too much down the line but right now I'm doing alright with it. The neck machine is awesome. And yeah, I'm being careful (as careful as I can). I'm only doing one set per side right now, slowly upping it.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Heh, when I first got into football in HS the seniors would tell us to get on the neck machine.  Then they would make us go hardcore.  They said it would make our necks HUGE like theirs... needless to say, for the next 2 weeks every sophmore that played ball, couldnt turn their head at ALL.  It was such a PITA, but I so did love that machine.


----------



## Flex (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Heh, when I first got into football in HS the seniors would tell us to get on the neck machine.  Then they would make us go hardcore.  They said it would make our necks HUGE like theirs... needless to say, for the next 2 weeks every sophmore that played ball, couldnt turn their head at ALL.  It was such a PITA, but I so did love that machine.



shit bro, its funny you mention that. 

i remember in H.S., me and my boys were fuckin around in the weight room (this is as like a freshman or soph), before practice one day, and i remember just going to town on that neck machine. 

i literally couldnt move my head for like a week haha.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2004)

So Rock are you bulking?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah, I decided I wanted to compete next year at at least 195 if not 200.  So I'll give my body every chance to put on muscle as possible . Still going to do cardio though (Long as my body can handle it and this program.) You bulking with me?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2004)

That is what I am leaning to, like I said before, I am seriously craving adding some muscle.  I think I have a disorder,  I know I am far from being big, but all I see is scrawny and fat.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm the same way buddy. I always feel super small in my arms and upperbody and fat in around my stomach. It's a complex we have LOL. We're worse than girls


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2004)

shit Prem you have no worries, your f'n huge compared to me 

Rock you doing M1T


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah, he's huge compared to me too.

I just started M1t and 4AD on Saturday. I'm also going to take a mass gainer (1,250 cals per serving). I'm excited to see the results of all of that. The M1T I'll take till the end of phase one.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice Can't wait to see you results


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

Same to you buddy. I just know I have to put my washboard stomach off a bit longer  But it's good to because I know I really have to develop my ab muscles more anyway.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Im not HUGE!  Your bigger than I rock, and your measurements PROVE it.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> We're worse than girls




   Don't worry I won't tell anyone


----------



## once was fat (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> That is what I am leaning to, like I said before, I am seriously craving adding some muscle.  I think I have a disorder,  I know I am far from being big, but all I see is scrawny and fat.


Your not the only one.  Everytime I say to myself I need to get bigger, but then Im like well actully I still have some body fat that I need to get rid of.  Dunnnno.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Alright, did w/o today. It seemed that the beginning lifts (Legs, chest) affected later exercises. Reps and weight had to go down today some, it was a surprise. Is this mental or should I expect this to happen? Finished in about 40min. 

Squat, 3 sets-
165x9
175x9
185x7

Leg Ext, 3 sets-
180x9
195x7
195x6

Incline BB, 3 sets-
185x6
165x8
165x5

Peck Deck, 3 sets-
165x9
180x6
165x6

Military DB Press, 3 sets-
60x5 ( I did 8 last time)
50x8
50x6

CG Bench, 3 sets-
115x9
125x7
125x6

Rope Pushdown, 3 sets-
90x8
80x8
70x8

This made me a little wary of the coming weeks


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 20, 2004)

I was expecting that to happen  and will be when I start


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

It comes quick though Iain. Last week was fine, strong lifts (for me) Then today it like plummeted.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 20, 2004)

What are your RI's

That was why I change from Push/Pull to Push/Pull/ Legs.  Doing Legs especially squats hindered my other lifts.

Can't wait to start


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

RI's today was usually less than a minute. Trying to get ready for the upcoming w/o's you know


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 20, 2004)

With RI's that short, it's no wonder some of the later exercises suffered.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Im not HUGE!  Your bigger than I rock, and your measurements PROVE it.


shut it!
We've seen the weights you move....consistantly....
my belly is bigger than yours..but that isn't a thing that I am actually proud of..


BTW...the only pic of you is your back..you that ugly? c'mon! post up, pal! (back looks pretty wide, taperd..)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Yeah, he's huge compared to me too.
> 
> I just started M1t and 4AD on Saturday. I'm also going to take a mass gainer (1,250 cals per serving). I'm excited to see the results of all of that. The M1T I'll take till the end of phase one.


what's m1t?
I stacked 1-test & 4-ad....WHEW! after coming back for that last lay off...last fall...my bench went back from 245 - 315 for three good reps.
I was back to squatting 315 as well..and other lifts got bigger too!
Lemme know how that works out!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> With RI's that short, it's no wonder some of the later exercises suffered.


But it's still good for what we are doing right?


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> This made me a little wary of the coming weeks



Nice workout man!    I felt the same way after mine today.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> But it's still good for what we are doing right?



Yes, although I wouldn't want to rest for less than a minute between sets during weeks 3 and 4.  FYI, towards the end of phase 1, my workouts were on the order of 80-90 minutes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

I don't see how you can fit that in w/out rest being under a min.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I don't see how you can fit that in w/out rest being under a min.



i don't either   i'm feeling great so far this week...workout took me 50 minutes.  i'm gonna try to speed it up a bit or else i seriously see a few 2+ hour workouts in my future.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah NG! I'm with you. I'm going to have to start SS sets I think.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 20, 2004)

yep - supersets will get it done.  sometimes hard to do at my gym (someone's bound to snatch the bench or machine or weights) but i think that will be our best bet.  

the thing that really matters is....one way or another, we ARE going to get it done.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

HELL Yeah! That's the attitude  I'm thinking of splitting it into 2 workouts.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice incline BB presses rock 

B-man- Yes, I am not only ugly, but FUGLY haha


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Rock!  I dont mean this in a critical way at all, but I'm guessing you could squat a lot more than you are judging by your other weights.  Do they make you nervous???  You move some nice weight...I bet you're stonger on those than u think.  Just my .02.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

He has scoliosis(sp?).  Its a curvature of the spine, plus his quads dont seem to be suffering.  I think they are one of his strong points.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks Premier! 

Yeah, I have scoliosis Var and I really shouldn't be doing sqauts and haven't done'em in a loooong time. So I just need to go really nice and slow with the weight or my back starts to do funky things  But I still like doing them even at that weight, I definately feel it in my legs!


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Sorry Rock.  Didnt know.  I brought it up because I used to be terrified to be under that much weight and have to stabilize it without a spotter.

PreMier:  The fact that his quads arent suffering is exactly why I thought he could do more.

Sorry again!  My bad.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

No problem buddy! Doesn't bother me, I'm just happy I can do squats and stuff.  But that's why all my posing looks funky, my back is messed up. I need to learn how to compensate for that.


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Very admirable that you work through your condition and continue to make progress!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks man. Honestly I never even think about it except when posing or something. I just hope I'm not a hunchback cripple when I'm 50


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Well, hopefully the fact that you take care of yourself will prevent any chance of that.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks Premier!
> 
> Yeah, I have scoliosis Var and I really shouldn't be doing sqauts and haven't done'em in a loooong time. So I just need to go really nice and slow with the weight or my back starts to do funky things  But I still like doing them even at that weight, I definately feel it in my legs!


And your doing just fine


----------



## Eggs (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey bud... just checked out your workout, looking good!  Keep working at it hard.  Oh, and as to squats, as long as you concentrate on good form and staying low weights I think you'll be fine.  Of course, I'm not doctor... sooooo, if you have a hunchback at fifty, lets say I buy you a beer and we'll call it even *cringe*

Seriously though, take good care of your body, it has to last you the long haul 

Oh, and thanks for dumping me as your VR BB partner... biatch


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks Jodi! 

Hey Dr. Eggs! How about you buy me a beer regardless  Are you just now noticing the VBB thing? Maybe that's why  It didn't look like you were doing anything and my ratings kept getting lower. If your ready to be serious again I could take you back under my wing!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Rock -  Nah, I noticed your scandelous break up with SexyHex a few weeks ago   I just kept forgetting to bitch at you about it   Yeah, for some reason my char was having a hard time too and I couldnt really make any gains while we were partners... my guys doing lots better now, back in the top 5%   Theres some whacky stuff with that system still... because he jumped from 20-30% to 5% in one day   Either way, I'm not sure if using partners is the way to go since there could be some bugs.  Thats the only thing I can think of that would have been that damaging to both of our playas.

I'll see you on the stage baaaaaby!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 22, 2004)

Started an AM/PM workout schedule today. So this AM's was:

Wide Grip Pull-up, 3 sets-
10x6
0x6
0x6

Wide Grip Pull-down, 1 set-
100x8

Bent Over BB Row, 4 sets-
175x6
155x8
145x8
145x8

Calf Raise, 4 sets-
150x7
140x7
140x7
140x6  

Good workout, though I was running late for work so it was quicker than I wanted. About to head to the gym soon to do my next w/o. So one was at 6:00am and the next will be 3:00pm. Also started my Mass Gainer today, so much fun


----------



## Var (Apr 22, 2004)

Nice rows!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks var! Sometimes I wonder if I'm cheating, but I don't think I am.

PM Workout- about 40 min. 2 min RI

Lying Leg Curl, 4 sets-
150x8
140x9
140x7
130x7

BB Curl, 4 sets-
85x9
85x7
75x8
75x7

Hammer Curl Cable, 4 sets-
50x6
40x9
40x8
40x8

BB Shrugs, 4 sets-
275x7
255x8
245x9
245x8

I really like this splitting the w/o! Different chicks in the afternoon


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Rock the MAIN MAN!  Workouts lookin fabuloso!  Keep up the good work buddy


----------



## Var (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Different chicks in the afternoon


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Prem buddy. Gotta long way to catch up with you though.

Strength was up today. Don't know if it is attributed to the program, or splitting the workout AM/PM. Either way I'll take it  But my elbows are killing me. Luckily I only have Legs and CG Bench for this afternoon. I guess no Clean Cardio this weekend 

Oh and my calorie breakdown for the bulk is like this-
This week- 3100
Next week- 4000
Following week- 5000
Then I'll cut back again for the next phase.

W/O time- 34min, 2 min RI

Incline BB Press, 4 sets-
185x7
185x6
175x6
155x8

Peck Deck, 4 sets-
180x8
180x7
180x7
165x7

Military DB, 4 sets-
55x8
55x8
55x6
50x8

Rope Pushdown, 4 sets- Less RI on this because I worked in with a pretty girl and had to show off some  She ended up leaving  LOL
90x9
100x6
80x9
80x9


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2004)

My arms are Freaking Killing me (from tendonitis)!!! Did 2nd part of w/o at 3:00. Took about 30 min.

Squat, 4 sets-
185x8
185x8
195x7
195x6

Leg Ext, 4 sets-
195x8
210x7
210x7
210x7

CG Bench, 4 sets-
135x9
145x8
155x6
135x8


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2004)

Squats are coming up nicely


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Iain, I still feel real unstead with form. Especially as the weight goes up. I'm afraid I lean to far forward from the waist at the bottom to get lower than parrellel.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

Good workouts Rock.  Cute girl eh?  What was her name?  Tendonitis is a bitch.  I wish there was ome way to help cure it...  Good luck man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks Prem! I don't know her name, I'm too shy and married to ask 

I'm afraid my arms are shot again. It's prob from the BB curls. I'll try to w/o on Monday, but if I tried a pull-up today and couldn't do it because of my arms. If thats the case i'm going to have to bow out for 2 weeks and start over again 

Did abs and neck today-

Full decline sit-ups, 3 sets-
12x12
12x9
12x8

Roman Chair, just extending flat, 2 sets-
0x20sec
0x20sec

Rope Crunches (even this hurt my arms) 2 sets-
80x10
80x10

Nautilis Knee ups, 3 sets-
26x10
40x10
40x10

4-way neck machine (sides and rear), 2 sets-
70x10
70x8

Forward, 2 sets-
25x10
25x10


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 26, 2004)

What exercises do you think is causing the most Stress?  Straight bar Curls??

Why not see if you can change up an exercise?

Hope your arms feel better


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

I know your married.  I was trying to give you a hard time 

Man, that sucks about your arms


----------



## Var (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the arms Rock!  Workout looked good anyway.  Hope you get better fast!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey, thanks all! Yeah, I think it's the BB Curls. I tried DB's today but they still hurt too much. I might have to switch to reverse BB curls instead.

Pulldowns- 5 sets-
110x9
120x7
110x8
110x8
100x8

Bent Rows, 5 sets-
175x6
155x8
155x8
155x7
155x7

Sitting Calf, 5 sets-
150x7
150x6
140x7
140x7
140x6

Incline DB curl, 5 sets-
40x8
35x8
35x6
30x8
30x7

Pain in the arms!!! Oh well. W/O was about 45min. About to go and do the 2nd part now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 26, 2004)

Lying Leg Curls, 5 sets-
150x8
150x7
140x7
130x8
130x7

Cable Hammer, 5 sets-
50x10
60x9
70x7
70x6
60x7

Shrugs BB, 5 sets-
265x9
265x8
265x8
275x7
275x7


----------



## once was fat (Apr 26, 2004)

Great workout Rock.  How did you like the am pm split?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

How can you go so heavy on lying leg curls


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Once, I love the split. I'm so much stronger on my lifts and can keep a 2 min RI so strength doesn't go down to much. 

Premier- How can you go so heavy on ALL your lifts LOL


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2004)

Excellent job Rock.  Your doing great 

I thought about splitting it come next week but decided not too. 

I'm to damn lazy to get my ass out of bed.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> My arms are Freaking Killing me (from tendonitis)!!! Did 2nd part of w/o at 3:00. Took about 30 min.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice extensions, rock!
I don't go over 150...

I can feel yaon the tendonitis, my friend! I had that for the longest time! I hope yours doesn't last as long as mine did.....I still baby my biceps as to not go thru that crap again.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks Jodi! Splitting the w/o is awesome, I love it!  It's worth getting up at 4:30 AM!!

Burner- What's up man? Thanks, I surprised myself with the extensions. But lately all my lifts have been surprising me. I've had my tendonitis for about 10 years . It's usually not to bad if I don't inflame it, but once it's inflamed it really affects my lifts.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2004)

Weird thing today. About 2-3 weeks ago when i decided not to do the competition, I weighed 193lbs and was about 15%bf. Today I weighed myself at 212lbs and 12%BF. What's up with that?! Think it's because I haven't waxed lately  J/K. 

AM Split- 

Incline BB, 5 sets-
195x7
195x6
185x6
185x5
165x7

Pec Deck, 5 sets-
180x9
195x8
210x5
180x7
180x7

CG Bench, 5 sets-
125x8
135x7
115x9
115x9
125x8

Rope Pushdown, 5 sets-
100x9
110x6
90x9
90x8
100x9 (long rest between this and last set. Talking )

Great Workout today, looking forward to pm part.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Excellent job Rock.  Your doing great
> 
> I thought about splitting it come next week but decided not too.
> ...




Exactly! 

And Rock I can only think of one thing that would be worth being up at 4:30 am 

Workouts are looking good, careful with the arms


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks Iain, messed the arms up more with pm split. I tried Military press on HS instead of DB's thinking it would be easier on my arms, but the angle made it worse  Now i'm in more pain.

PM Split-

Squat, 5 sets-
185x9
195x8
200x8
205x6
185x7
(Should I feel squats in my lower back? Not a bad pain, but a working feeling. I definately get pumped legs too.)

Leg Ext, 5 sets-
210x8
210x7
210x7
195x8
195x7

After squats and Leg Ext I could barely walk, my legs were so pumped. I liked it 

HS Military Press, 5 sets-
180x8
200x6
180x7
160x8
160x7


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh, and BTW. My wife wrecked our car the other week. The damage is worse than the car is worth so the insurance company won't fix it. So we decided to buy a scooter!  I think that would be fun.


----------



## Var (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice squats, Rock!   

I only feel them in my lower back if I'm leaning forward too much.  I find a spot high on the wall to focus on...helps me keep my back straight.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your car rock.  I am guessing your wife is ok?  Everything looks fantastic man!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2004)

Well well well look at this..... a new journal i didst find.....
Just posting here to mark it for me so i can read up on whatca bin doin when i get back 
Home Saturday night 
Hope your doin well buddy


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Oh, and BTW. My wife wrecked our car the other week. The damage is worse than the car is worth so the insurance company won't fix it. So we decided to buy a scooter!  I think that would be fun.


Oh... then i read this..... hope all is well


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2004)

Wife is fine Premi, thanks for asking! She wasn't even going fast. But the insurance company is giving us almost $2,000 more than the car was worth, so that's a good thing! 

Hurry on home Ris!! We miss you


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2004)

Today's AM Split was good. I'm stuck on Pull-downs though. The 120-130 range is to hard for me but the 110 seems too easy. Guess I just have to work through it.

Pulldown, 6 sets-
130x6
120x7
110x9
115x7
110x7
110x6

BB Row, 6 sets-
175x7
185x7
190x6
175x7
175x7
175x6 (Very happy with this exercise today. 175 was my max for one set previous workouts)

Calf Raise, 6 sets-
150x9
160x7
140x8
140x7
140x7
140x7

Incline DB Curl, 6 sets (really hurting my forearms)
40x8
40x6
35x7
35x6
30x7
30x7 (Just 1 min RI on these )


----------



## Eggs (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I can only think of one thing that would be worth being up at 4:30 am





Whooooo!

On a more serious note... I'm glad to hear your wife is doing well Rock.  Are you guys sure a scooter is a good idea come the winter months and rain, etc?  How fars the drive?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2004)

We wouldn't take it more than like 4miles. We still have my car for the longer drives. But we don't really need another car (nor can we afford one).


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2004)

PM Split-

Shrugs SS w/ Leg Curls (lying)

Shrugs, 6 sets-
275x9
295x8
295x6
275x7
255x8
255x8

Leg Curls, 6 sets-
160x7
150x7
140x8
140x7
140x6
130x8

Hammer Cable, 6 sets-
50x9
60x7
50x8
50x6
45x7
40x7

3 sets Crunches- 25


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2004)

If TP or CaptainDeadlift happen to glance in here can you tell me if it's normal to still be gaining strength at this point. (Doing an am/pm split that is)


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice workout, Rock!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Man.. those leg curls are insane!  Keep up the hard work!


----------



## once was fat (Apr 29, 2004)

keep up the good work gandoff.  Im just now starting the 5 sets tomorow. Im also having problems with my fore arms.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 30, 2004)

Seems several people are Once. that sucks!! 

Well, this is no longer fun  I'm tired of this with a week left (the hardest) I have to admit I didn't believe TP when he said we really wouldn't enjoy the last part of this, but I believe it now. Doing a split in one way makes it easier, but in another makes it harder too I think. Because if you do it all at once, your weight significantly drops, but if you split it your consistently doing heavy weights for ALL the sets and that wears on your body after awhile.

I hurt my shoulder somehow today on Incline BB and the rest suffered because of that. I must have angled it just wrong, but gosh did it hurt. The pain is gone now, but it stayed for the w/o and after every exercise I thought my shoulders were going to burst! Anyway, here is the w/o.

Incline BB, 6 sets-
205x6
205x6
185x7
165x7
165x6
155x7

Peck Deck, 6 sets-
210x7
210x7
210x5
195x6
180x8
180x6

CG Bench, 6 sets-
135x7
145x6
145x5
125x8
125x6
115x8

Rope Pushdown, 6 sets-
90x9
100x8
100x7
100x7
90x8
90x8

W/O took about 1 hour.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'm tired of this with a week left



Don't focus on the negative.  Just think, in another week you'll be back to 40 minute workouts.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 30, 2004)

I just hope I can lift a weight by that time!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 30, 2004)

Looking Good Rock!

Like CD said, Think of the positives


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Looking Good Rock!
> 
> Like CD said, Think of the positives


  Yeah, you just keep saying and come back to me in a few weeks.  I'm fine this week but next week I'm doomed, I'm not splitting


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 30, 2004)

I was waiting for someone to come bash the guy who hasn't even passed the first week 

BTW I won't be splitting it up either


----------



## X Ring (Apr 30, 2004)

yeah the six sets sucks, i think I gotta do a am/pm split.  It just doesnt seem to be efficient all at once.  Of course I hardly ate anything today


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2004)

Six sets suck X but 7 suck more!  Today's am split took about 1hour. It's wearing on me!

Pull-downs, 7 sets-
120x8
120x7
115x8
115x7
110x7
110x7
100x8

BB Row, 7 sets-
185x6
185x7
195x5
175x7
175x7
165x8
165x7

Sitting Calf Raise, 7 sets-
160x8
160x7
160x7
160x6
140x8
140x7
140x6

Shrugs, 7 sets-
295x7
275x7
275x7
275x6
255x9
255x8
255x8


----------



## tucker01 (May 3, 2004)

Just think it is almost over


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2004)

Rock  -

Your back has to be fried after all those sets.....Good work!


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Excellent job buddy!   kEEP UP THE HARD WORK.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Damn caps..


----------



## Var (May 3, 2004)

Nice job, Rock!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2004)

Thanks guys. 

Yellow- your back is looking pretty impressive there! Good work !!

Lying Leg Curls, 7 sets-
160x7
160x6
150x8
150x8
150x6
140x7
140x6

EZ Bar Curl, 7 sets-
75x9
85x7
85x6
75x8
75x7
75x6
75x6

Cable Hammer, 7 sets-
60x8
60x7
60x7
60x6
50x9
50x9
50x8

Good W/O, weights and reps are still going up  With the Swole and Nitrous though I keep getting painful pumps, but I love it  Still can't wait till next week though!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2004)

Thanks!!

One more week Rock!!  

Nice sets!!


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2004)

Screw this, i'm movin over there so i can use some of that stuff and train with the Rockmiester


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2004)

C'mon over buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 4, 2004)

AM Split. Weights went up again  Still got some elbow pain, but managing to get through the w/o. Very tight shoulder's the entire workout like last time. Had to keep stretching inbetween each exercise to get the pain to go away.

Incline BB, 7 sets-
215x6
205x6
195x5
185x6
165x7
165x6
155x8

Pec Deck, 7 sets-
225x6
210x6
195x6
195x8
195x7
195x5
180x6

CG Bench, 7 sets (went a bit wider on this, helped alot with forearm and wrist pain)
145x8
155x6
155x6
145x6
145x6
135x7
135x7

Rope Pushdown, 7 sets-
100x8
110x6
100x7
90x8
90x8
90x7
90x7

W/O took about 1hr.


----------



## X Ring (May 4, 2004)

Looking good Rock.  I had to do a split today for the first time.  I am not going to have much time this evening and this B workout is much harder than the A.  My weights were way down, I hate lifting in the AM, keep on truckin almost out of this phase


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

Damn, I wish I could split.. all my lifts are going down.  Keep up the good work buddy!


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

Nice workout, Rock!  I'm so jealous that your weights are going up.  I'm having the same problem as PreMier.  No way I can split.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 4, 2004)

If I didn't split guys I doubt I could pick up the bar at the end of a workout! Thursday I don't think I'll be able to split


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

I'm splitting this week and it's helping but I'm REALLY glad it ends this week.  This morning when I got to the gym (at 5:45) the same guy was working at the front desk as was there when I left last night at 10:30.  I'm seriously sleep deprived but no way could I get through it all in a single session.  (thanks for the tip Rock!)

Almost at Phase 2....

That's awesome that you're still getting stronger.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 4, 2004)

Hey, no Prob Hilary. Yeah, it can be depressing to see the same workers!  Can't wait for phase II

PM Split-
Squats, 7 sets-
185x9
195x8
205x7
215x5
205x6
185x8
185x8

Leg Ext, 7 sets-
210x8
225x6
210x6
195x7
195x6
180x7
180x7

DB MP, 7 sets-
60x9
60x8
60x6
55x7
55x7
55x6
50x7

The squats were wreaking havoc with my back, lower back in particular!


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

Someone's squats are improving!!!  

EDIT:  Sorry to hear they were hurting your back though.


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

This is odd... rock is improving BIG TIME!  I think he is a God or somethin...


----------



## X Ring (May 4, 2004)

yeah Rock is rockin, Everything for me is kinda at a stand still.  Of course some are dropping off by the time I get to set 6 and 7


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Damn, I wish I could split.. all my lifts are going down.  Keep up the good work buddy!


hey brotha!
Why is that, do you think? fod? rest? too much traiing? not enough? need to switch up a bit?
I'm still on catch-up..but the #'s are slowly coming back for me...better not let me catch you, big guy!


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

Hi B-man!  Yea, too much training.  I am soo damn sore, and back to the grind tomorrow 

Once you get your diet and consistancy down, catching me will be a breeze for you.


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

when was the last time you took a week off? Just do cartdio?
Hey...gopros workout cycles have u take a week off every month...
Was doing delts this afternoon..and was thinking of your workouts...


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

Yea, I am on the same plan as rock(but not splitting).  I have 9 weeks left not counting the rest of this week.  Then MAYBE I will take a week off.  My car had problems a while back, and I got 2 weeks off.  It almost killed me!


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

yeah...two weeks is a killer..pretty much get out of the habit of going...find out that watching survivor or amercian idol is somewhat amuesing..and then don't wanna miss it....actualy have to force yourwself back to the gym and restablish the mind link with the weights...


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

I hear ya on that one.  Except I got used to sleeping in   DONT get sucked in by the reality television!  Fight it b-man, fight it!


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

I only watched the american idol for the auditions..those were the best..the rest sux.
I wil watch the Bachellor / bachellorette with the GF if I am at her house on that night.
The on I kinda like is that extreme house make over.


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

LOL, I am addicted to that show   Its on Sundays here...  I want them to come and do my house, because what they do is outa this world!


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

the two I really saw, was the one the US solder got to come home from Iraq and help with the rebuild of his home..the suprise at the end was really touching...
and the one where the young guy was in the wheel chair..they put in that elevator and pol, among other things...


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

I didnt see either of those... I saw one where the house was like a half way home.  This lady would take care of kids, and she was a teacher.  It was great what they did.  And the other one that comes to mind, is there was this SUV that ran into the front of this house... the people could not afford to fix it.  Quite touching what the show does.  Its the best show I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

yeah..they do good work...umlike 'the swan'...

I think that givces off the wrong impression. Look! you can look great for only a mere couple hundred grand!


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)




----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2004)

I meant to say Rock but cause of the virus my puter had it was hard for me to get around but:
I had a look at your posing pics and m8..... you are really starting to put on some serious muscle!! Keep at it mate, you are doing really well!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 6, 2004)

Burner and Premier- I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW MUCH YOU WHORED MY JOURNAL!!!! I STARTED A PERFECTLY GOOD THREAD FOR THAT!! J/K 

Rissole- Thanks man, but can you see why I dropped out of the comp. I really wasn't ready. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Rocco32 (May 6, 2004)

Today's workout SUCKED! I couldn't do a split, so it was my first real day of doing everything all at once. And it was also the last day.

Pulldowns, 8 sets-
120x8
120x6
110x7
100x8
100x6
90x8
90x6
80x8

Bent Rows, 8 sets
185x7
185x6
175x7
175x7
155x8
155x8
155x7
155x7

Sitting Calf, 8 sets-
160x8
160x7
160x7
160x6
140x7
140x7
120x9
120x8

Shrugs, 8 sets-
275x8
275x7
275x6
255x8
255x8
255x8
255x8
255x7

Leg Curl lying, 8 sets-
160x8
160x6
150x6
140x7
140x7
140x6
130x8
130x7

Ez BAR Curl, 8 sets-
85x6
75x7
75x6
65x7
65x7
65x6
65x6
65x6

Hammer cable, 8 sets-
50x7
50x6
40x8
40x7
40x7
40x8
40x7
40x7


----------



## tucker01 (May 6, 2004)

Still some good weights thrown around


----------



## bludevil (May 6, 2004)

Are you finding that the Swole and Nitrous are helping any regarding the high reps.


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2004)

Yeah i do see you weren't ready  but you will be soon. How you doin for the online comp??

And that workout would killed me


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Doing non split is killer eh?

Why are your workouts in a different order?  And still lookin strong man!


----------



## once was fat (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Today's workout SUCKED! I couldn't do a split, so it was my first real day of doing everything all at once. And it was also the last day.
> 
> I know what you mean.  I havent done one split since starting.  I have done alot of supersetting with no rest to get done in a faster time.  This has been really tough.  I can also feal it in my finger bones as well.  I know that sounds stupid finger bones.  Ha HA.


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Burner and Premier- I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW MUCH YOU WHORED MY JOURNAL!!!! I STARTED A PERFECTLY GOOD THREAD FOR THAT!! J/K


We did it 'cause we love you, man!





> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> And it was also the last day.


 




> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> I know that sounds stupid finger bones.  Ha HA.



now....sing along:
the finger bones are connected to the...hand bones....


Nice workouts, Rock!


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2004)

The hand bones connected to the for-arms  

Or for a better version:
 My hand bones connected to my wifes tits


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bludevil *_
> Are you finding that the Swole and Nitrous are helping any regarding the high reps.


I'm not sure buddy. All I know is my weights are going up and I get really painful pumps. That last part I attribute to Swole and Nitrous. The strength increase could be from M1T and 4-derm. Go figure LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Yeah i do see you weren't ready  but you will be soon. How you doin for the online comp??
> 
> And that workout would killed me


You dives would kill me Ris  I don't know if I'll do the online comp anymore. I'm focusing on bulking for next years Comp already so I'm not really in competition shape right now. When I decided not to do the May 1 Comp (4weeks ago now) I weighed 190. Now I weigh just under 220.   You probably don't want to see pics of that


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Doing non split is killer eh?
> 
> Why are your workouts in a different order?  And still lookin strong man!


Thanks man. It's in a different order because I superset alot of the sets, just didn't write it down like that.


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2004)

Rock - did you finish yet?

220  - Didn't take long to shoot back up after dieting eh?   Don't worry, it's all good.  Now pack on that muscle!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2004)

Yep, I'm finished! And now I'm afraid of being able to lift anything for phase II. My joints and tendonitis are horrible right now. 

Yeah, I'm going to start Carb cycling again and some cardio.


----------



## bludevil (May 8, 2004)

congrats on finishing the first phase


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2004)

Thanks Bludevil! Hopefully that was the hardest phase  I don't know if I could do that again. It's not just high volume, but you get sick of the exercises too you know.


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2004)

220   Oh well..... I got Gp doin my last 3 week diet phase  The first 2 days are scary.... 

Oh.... and buddy..... guess what????? It came!! 
Thanks mate  Took long enough hey???


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2004)

They JUST got there?!? Holy Cow. Well I'm glad they are there now 

Are you allowed to share your diet or not?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2004)

Phase II W/O 1 

Good w/o today. I think I will like this phase alot better! Still getting poundages down, but I think I have a good idea where to start now next week. Today I did all sets 1 rep shy of failure, except maybe 2 sets I was closer to failure. Took 1 hour.

Bench Press, 3 sets-
215x8
225x7
235x5

Incline DB, 3 sets-
80x10
80x7
80x7

Peck Deck (gym is packed and couldn't get on cables), 3 sets-
225x6
210x7
210x6

Standing Calf, 3 sets-
240x7
260x6
260x6

Sitting Calf, 3 sets-
160x7
170x6
170x6


----------



## P-funk (May 10, 2004)

damn rock....bench press is gettin' up there!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> damn rock....bench press is gettin' up there!!!!




Seriously


----------



## once was fat (May 10, 2004)

Bench press looks awesome Rock.  On your 30lb gain did that come from eating clean or just eating what you want when you want.  Even if I tried to eat the most horrbile things everyday I still dont think I could gain that much weight.  Shit It has taken me 1month to gain 5 pounds and I fell like a pig.  You know when sit down you can feel that tummy fat.  Hate that.  Good work Rock.


----------



## Var (May 10, 2004)

Lookin strong, Rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> damn rock....bench press is gettin' up there!!!!


Thanks P! That's the most reps I've done with that weight, I'm very happy and excited things are moving up again!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

Thanks Var and Iain and Once. I think we all will be seeing nice increases on this program. For me it's getting through some mental barriers.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> Bench press looks awesome Rock.  On your 30lb gain did that come from eating clean or just eating what you want when you want.  Even if I tried to eat the most horrbile things everyday I still dont think I could gain that much weight.  Shit It has taken me 1month to gain 5 pounds and I fell like a pig.  You know when sit down you can feel that tummy fat.  Hate that.  Good work Rock.


Semi-clean eating. I've had a few too many cheat meals though too buddy!  I also started a weight gainer that has 1250 Cals and 256g Carbs. That helps alot I'm sure! I want to give my body every oppurtunity to put on muscle before next May's competition. 

I know what you mean about that belly fat! Once you feel that it's hard to keep going in the direction your going. I take heart in the fact that my lifts are going up so with some fat is coming muscle too and that makes it worthwhile!


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2004)

Good job on the incline db ! 

Hell, I probably couldn't even get the db up into position !


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

Today was Back. But first a story.

When I was getting ready for my comp. I was stoked by the fact I could do Wide-grip pull-ups with a 25 strapped around my waist. and that I could do like 8-10 w/o weight. For the next 3 weeks after I decided not to do my Competition I was doing Wide-grip Pull-ups instead of Pull-downs for TP-PT. But everyday that I did them it got harder and harder, till I was struggling to do 6 reps with just my bodyweight. I was depressed (not majorly ) about this and the fact I kept getting weaker. Today I finally realised, DUH! I've put on 30lbs, of course it's going to be harder.  So for Phase II we are supposed to do Pull-ups but I'm doing Pull-downs instead for right now 

Wide Grip Pulldown, 3 sets- (w/straps)
130x8
135x5
130x7

Close Grip Pulldown, 3 sets- (w/o straps)
130x7
135x6
135x6

Deads, 3 sets- (w/straps)
225x9
275x7
285x6

One Arm row, 3 sets- (w/o straps)
60x9
70x8
80x7

Wow, I haven't done Full Deads in a LONG time. It's kinda hard with my back but I managed them. After the first set I thought I was going to have a heart attack though. I felt as though I just ran a marathon! I also have no skin left on my shins and knees, not looking forward to showering


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Good job on the incline db !
> 
> Hell, I probably couldn't even get the db up into position !


Thanks man! I do have trouble getting the weights up! For the program we are supposed to do the Incline DB first then Flat Bench, but then I'd be starting with at least 100's and I KNOW I can't get them up safely right now, so I switchem around


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

I like stopping by here, and reading your journal rock.  You are always so positive.  Keep up the good work


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

Thanks buddy! I've never though about myself as positive though I want to be. I really appreciate that!


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

Yo, rock!
Good lifts!
Looks like my lifts are giong up as well...(finally)

I can feel ya on the pull ups! I remember ebing able to do ____ this many with weight attatched..now I can't...I too, have put on weight...Keep crankin!
'LIGHT WEIGHT, BROTHA!"


----------



## Jodi (May 11, 2004)

> When I was getting ready for my comp. I was stoked by the fact I could do Wide-grip pull-ups with a 25 strapped around my waist. and that I could do like 8-10 w/o weight. For the next 3 weeks after I decided not to do my Competition I was doing Wide-grip Pull-ups instead of Pull-downs for TP-PT. But everyday that I did them it got harder and harder, till I was struggling to do 6 reps with just my bodyweight. I was depressed (not majorly ) about this and the fact I kept getting weaker. Today I finally realised, DUH! I've put on 30lbs, of course it's going to be harder.  So for Phase II we are supposed to do Pull-ups but I'm doing Pull-downs instead for right now


  Yup, I think the added weight might have something to do with that


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2004)

Thanks Burner! Glad to hear your lifts are going up! 

Yeah Jodi, things have changed since deciding not to do the Comp!  We have our work cut out for us when it's time to cut next year LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2004)

Day 3 Phase II

MP, 3 sets-
115x9
135x7
135x6

Arnold Press, 3 sets-
45x10
45x9
45x9

Side Lateral, 3 sets-
25x5 (WTF?!? I used to do 30 for more reps)
20x7
20x7

Rear Cable, 3 sets-
25x12
30x8
35x7

Shrug BB, 3 sets-
275x10
295x7
295x7

My shoulders really hurt during todays w/o and I think that affected weights also! The Side Laterals my shoulder kept popping on the way down and it hurt. Plus through all the exercises I had a burning sensation in my shoulder. Oh well, we'll see


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2004)

Your w/o's scare me....  Good work friend


----------



## X Ring (May 12, 2004)

rock do you have a different w/o than me?  I dont have arnold press in there?  I have widegrip upright row.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Your w/o's scare me....  Good work friend


Are you reading the same numbers I'm putting up there?! LOL Thanks man


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> rock do you have a different w/o than me?  I dont have arnold press in there?  I have widegrip upright row.


Because of tendonitis TP switched upright rows to arnold presses for me. Wish I could do Upright rows!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 13, 2004)

Legs Today. Good workout, was worried because my Left Knee has been bothering me, but I made it through all right. Alot of pain in the beginning, but then it went away 

Squat, 3 sets-
205x8
215x8
225x8

Leg Press, 3 sets-
540x9
630x6
630x6

SLDL, 3 sets-
205x8
225x7
235x6 (coulda done more or went higher but my grip was giving out)

Lying Leg Curl, 3 sets-
160x7
167.5x6
160x6

Leg Ext, 3 sets-
225x8
240x7
240x7 (one away from entire stack, yeah me )


----------



## Rissole (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Are you reading the same numbers I'm putting up there?! LOL Thanks man


ahhhh.

"MP, 3 sets-
115x9
135x7
135x6"

Thats pretty good if you ask me


----------



## gwcaton (May 13, 2004)

Leg wo looks good to me   I wish I had a leg press machine or something like it  for variety's sake.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 14, 2004)

Thanks GW! 

Ris, those weights are what? Like your warm-up?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 14, 2004)

Today was Arms. Another good workout. Really liking phase II so far. I think my strength really increased from Phase I

EZ Bar Curl, 3 sets-
95x7
95x6
100x7

Sitting DB Curl, 3 sets-
40x7
40x7
40x6

Preacher, 3 sets-
75x8
95x6
80x7

Rope Pushdown, 3 sets-
110x10
120x7
120x8

CG Bench, 3 sets- (these were hard to do at first because my forearms and biceps were so pumped by now that my wrist had trouble bending when I brought the bar down. Pretty cool! 
155x8
165x8
175x10

Cable Kickback, 3 sets-
20x12
35x6
30x9

W/O took just over an hour. No work today so I wasn't in a rush. I switched out Behind DB Extention for CG Bench because it's easier on my elbow and forearms.


----------



## Rissole (May 14, 2004)

...... like i pressed 187 for 1.... and you did 135 for 7....
You do very well bud


----------



## gwcaton (May 14, 2004)

Great job !  It 's always nice when the workouts are fun !  good job on cg bench !


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Damn, your getting really strong!


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> ...... like i pressed 187 for 1.... and you did 135 for 7....
> You do very well bud


doens't the CG bench also pump up your chest? Even with my wrists as close together as possible, my chest still gets pulled into it..


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2004)

It will a bit yes, moreso on some -- biomechanically speaking.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 17, 2004)

Thanks everyone! On a side note, I'm afraid I'll have to drop out of the program. I'll know on Saturday. I have some time off of work, our insurance check just came in so I'm going to get Lasik surgery. I'll find out if I'm a candidate on Sat, but I'm sure I am. I can lift afterwards, I just can't strain for 3 weeks or so. So I don't think that would work with this program


----------



## Rocco32 (May 17, 2004)

Chest & Calves

Someone really needs to teach people how to spot!! I ask for a spot on my last bench set. I asked for a lift-off (which I didn't get) and said I'm trying for how many I get plus 1-2 forced reps that I really want to work through. The guy was like "Alright, duh". So I start struggling on the 5th rep. Just going up a bit slower than the others but still getting it and this jackass grabs the bar and lifts it up. And that is how the next 2 reps were also. I was sooo mad. But oh well...

BP, 3 sets- (I'm just writing what I got w/out forced or waiting reps)
235x6
240x6
245x4

Incline DB, 3 sets-
90x6
90x6
90x5

PecDeck, 3 sets-
225x8
232.5x5
210x5

Standing Calf, 3 sets-
260x7
260x6
260x6

Sitting Calf, 3 sets-
170x7
170x6
170x6


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Someone really needs to teach people how to spot!!


I hear ya there buddy, but i'm sorry cause my training partener (Ryan) is great at spotting. When i get to failure he only spots enough to keep the bar moving  just.... 

Should be great to get those eyeballs done m8y


----------



## X Ring (May 17, 2004)

Looking good Rock you have really shot up with this program.  To bad you gotta drop out, hope you get your eyes taken care of right.  I wouldnt mind some lasik


----------



## tucker01 (May 17, 2004)

Looking good Rock, weights are awesome 

How much does the LASIK cost per eye?

I saw some misleading advertising claims on TV about the LASIK ey institute, where they advertise $299 or whatever per eye, but when you go in for an evaluation they tell you a completely different price.  Because to qualify for the low pricing you eyes have to be in pretty good shape to begin with.

Just a heads up, good luck!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2004)

Thanks guys! I'm sad I'm dropping out too, but I'm very excited to be able to see 

Iain, the Lasik is going to be 1,000 per eye, so 2,000 overall. In reality, if they would have quoted me $299 it would have scared me out of it


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2004)

The Deads KILLED me again today. And I'm afraid my form is not very good. I have trouble keeping my back straight when I go from the floor. Wonder if I should go back to racked Deads, probably. And I had rivulets of blood going down my shins today. People were looking at me weird, and I don't blame them. 

Pulldown, 3 sets-
135x6
140x6
140x5 1/2

Close grip pulldown, 3 sets-
135x7
140x6
140x6

Deads, 3 sets-
285x6
295x6
300x6

DB Row, 3 sets-
85x7
85x6
75x8


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Iain, the Lasik is going to be 1,000 per eye, so 2,000 overall.


Wouldn't that be more like 3,000


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

People look at you weird, because your doing deads.  How many haev you actually seen do them?  Good job BTW


----------



## P-funk (May 18, 2004)

> The Deads KILLED me again today. And I'm afraid my form is not very good. I have trouble keeping my back straight when I go from the floor. Wonder if I should go back to racked Deads, probably. And I had rivulets of blood going down my shins today. People were looking at me weird, and I don't blame them.



If you have a problem with keeping your back flat when pulling from the floor what is the point of raising the wieght every set??  Why not use a weight that you can use with good form and work form there?  Remeber, you do have scoliosis.  There is no reason to do anything foolish.


----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)

Damn!  You're getting strong!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> If you have a problem with keeping your back flat when pulling from the floor what is the point of raising the wieght every set??  Why not use a weight that you can use with good form and work form there?  Remeber, you do have scoliosis.  There is no reason to do anything foolish.


If I put 135 on the bar and do it from the ground my back still curves. It's not so much the weight. But I agree with you, that's why I'm thinking full deads are not good for me. I don't have so much of a problem with racked so I think I should go back to those. What do you think P?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2004)

Thanks Var! 

Prem- they were staring because I had blood running down my legs and I was still working out. They were probably afraid I was infecting everything with something! LOL


----------



## P-funk (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> If I put 135 on the bar and do it from the ground my back still curves. It's not so much the weight. But I agree with you, that's why I'm thinking full deads are not good for me. I don't have so much of a problem with racked so I think I should go back to those. What do you think P?




I think it would be wise for you to go back to working within your given range of motion.  If you had no back problems i would say work on your form (sitting your ass back more) and flexability (hamstrings, lower back) but given your specific situation I think you should back off and do what you can do.


----------



## bludevil (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Prem- they were staring because I had blood running down my legs and I was still working out. They were probably afraid I was infecting everything with something! LOL



Now thats funny


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2004)

Drop out !    Well it looks like it will be a loss to the test of the program but hey !  You can always start again after surgery !


----------

